# Control remoto por Gsm



## lamrid

amigos, algun ingenero puede explicar como se puede fabricar este circuito detalladamente, para poder encender y apagar nuestros equipos a distancia via telefono movil?


----------



## sony

hola es muy sen sillo solo ponle en el buscador dtmf  y te apareceran varios temas de este sistema 
saludos


----------



## lamrid

gracias  sony por la respuesta, si es tan amable de detallar los componentes que hay que comprar para su correspondiente construccion.


----------



## sony

lamrid dijo:


> gracias  sony por la respuesta, si es tan amable de detallar los componentes que hay que comprar para su correspondiente construccion.


lo puedes hacer con el integrado 
*CM8870
checa esta liga
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f17/dtmf-cm8870-4239/
ponle en el buscador dtmf y vas a encontrar mucha informacion
sobre este tema
una de las reglas de este foro en no abrir temas nuevos sobre informacion que ya existan varios temas sobre el mismo , saludos y espero que esta informacion te sirva
*


----------



## tecnogirl

lamrid: aclarame esto, las placas que muestras las tienes ? y ellas hacen lo que quieres hacer ?. Que referencia tienen ?.
Saludos


----------



## luis dominguez

Amigo el mt8870 y un pic 16f84, es perfecto para hacer un control remoto gsm,al menos a mi me funciono,puedo encender luces de mi casa desde  cualquier lugar,o subir y bajar seguros de mi auto,por clave


----------



## Jahmi_Ras

hola amigos un enomre favor donde puedo conseguir el cm8870 soy de peru y parece que aca no hay, donde lo compro por internet o algo asi porfavor respondanme


----------



## sony

luis dominguez dijo:


> Amigo el mt8870 y un pic 16f84, es perfecto para hacer un control remoto gsm,al menos a mi me funciono,puedo encender luces de mi casa desde cualquier lugar,o subir y bajar seguros de mi auto,por clave


hola tienes mas fotos de este proyecto o el diagrama saludos


----------



## cheoman

una ayuda en vez del mt 8870 utiliza el dtmf ht9170 funciona igual solamente cambia los capacitores de 15uf por unos de 20uf y listo. Nota yo lo probe y funca. saludos desde ecuador


----------



## fernandoae

Si no se puede hacer usando el puerto serie del movil  en ccaso de que lo posea, no hace falta el deco, que es dificil de conseguir.


----------



## matesaitban

lamrid dijo:


> amigos, algun ingenero puede explicar como se puede fabricar este circuito detalladamente, para poder encender y apagar nuestros equipos a distancia via telefono movil?




Estimado colega tiene usted los planos del control remoto gsm



sony dijo:


> hola tienes mas fotos de este proyecto o el diagrama saludos




Estimados alguien tiene los planos del control remoto gsm


----------



## fernandoae

@matesaitban por lo que me comentabas sobre usarlo como antirrobo de vehiculos despues de mucho analisis creo que lo mejor es el sistema "Trunk Monkey"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8avOiTUcD4Y

y esto: http://micros.mforos.com/1149907/7025624-control-remoto-via-sms/
No es gran cosa pero te puede dar una idea, dependiendo del celular que uses podes encontrar mucho o no encontrar nada con Google...


----------



## jesmar

hola a todos primero que nada creo que estan confundiendo los terminos gsm y dtmf el diagrama presentado esta hecho por un decodificador de tonos y no es gsm el hecho de que se aga por un celular no quiere decir que es un control gsm ya que como mencione antes es un decodificador de tonos ya que las bandas de frecuencias de trabajo en gsm andan entre 900 MHz y 1800. otra que el proceso se supone que debe ser inalambrico y este diagrama tansmite los datos pos el cable que se conecta al cell bueno esto no tiene centido alguno, yo hice un control y alamarma que es conectado ala line telefonica y se puede controlar desde telefonos celulares y telefonos conbencionales, lo que si me gustaria saver es como hacer un transmisor y gsm osea que la alarma te avise de un evento enviando tonos a la frecuencia mencionada antes para usar el medio de alguna compania local de telefono y tranmitirla a cualquier linea telefonica o celular


----------



## HAWEL




----------



## Agucasta

Muy bueno, me haría falta uno de esos para cuando suena la alarma del auto y estoy acostado y no tengo ganas de levantarme jaja


----------



## e8a18

sony dijo:


> hola es muy sen sillo solo ponle en el buscador dtmf  y te apareceran varios temas de este sistema
> saludos



Hola amigo, soy nuevo en estoy, he estado investigando como tu dices, pero... mi duda es; en que parte va conectada el telefono que funciona como receptor y como logro la comunicacion entre mi telefono y el telefono receptor??


----------



## IVAN30393

quisiera saber si hay un diagrama en especifico utilizando un pic


----------



## fede098

miren esta paj:http://www.atva.com.ar/dtmf_3dj/dtmf_3dj.htm


----------



## luis dominguez

Buen trabajo amigo,yo también soy de Ecuador,para el amigo ivan ya voy a ver si subo el digrama,y el programa del pic,yo lo hice en el microcode studio,que es muy sencillo de programar


----------



## luis dominguez

Hola amigos, aquí esta el proyecto,mando a distancia por celular para controlar 2 relays por clave


----------



## IVAN30393

gracias lo pondre en practica


----------



## RHouse

Nadie sabe como iría el programa para un pic 16f887 es que no me queda la programación


----------



## fernandoae

No somos adivinos... subi un esquema de lo que hiciste, el programa y ahi si te vamos a poder ayudar


----------



## RHouse

Es el control gsm usando un cm8870 y 2 relevadores para encender focos pero el programa no me queda


----------

